# Yeesh, I'm glad hair grows back



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Absolutely, the experience is much more important than the appearance. Good job. You'll get better and better.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

The training and experience you are getting grooming your dog is for more important than the finished cut.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Would love to see pictures [emoji16] I'm pretty sure we've all had a bad cut a two!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That darn learning curve......................LOL!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, I would love to see photos too.

It's only hair and it grows back - you have the right attitude.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

okay but they're not good photos. Mr. Layne is wiggly today  Then again, it's an awful hair cut. It's a good thing Mr. Layne loves me! My Collie & Giant are so jealous. They keep photo bombing us. The bad cut makes him look like his legs are a mile long! There are sprigs of hair that are long & some that are very VERY short. 

Edited to add: I put him on the table today & cleaned his ears & he did more kissing me than anything. it might be possible that he is starting to like this grooming stuff. Oh yes, he's a little discolored. He was lizard chasing in my flower beds... OH the dirt. Ugh.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

What a cutie! It does look a little like a schnauzer or cocker spaniel style, but he's still adorable [emoji3590]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

dogsavvy said:


> ...He looks like maybe a kid got ahold of him with scissors or a weed whacker got him...


I love that description and it brings back memories of Bella and I going thru the same thing with my early attempts at grooming. I called it the Poodle Grunge Clip.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It doesn’t look bad at all, I’ve done a lot worse ! Keep practicing, you’ll become a champ soon.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I have done worse to Louie - and he is one color so it shows more. Ask me how many times I weed wackered down his back forgetting to switch the blade!!! :adore: so..yep thankfully it grows back and fast! Yours looks adorable though! Louie also got groomed a lot as a puppy and his favorite position during grooming is fast asleep - so much so he has a hard time standing - hence grooming being uneven on both sides because there is the up side = wonderfully done, and the down side = hurried finish. Somehow he only sleeps on one side...silly pup!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I promise in person it looks worse but you all give me hope that I'll improve, especially in hearing some of you had similar experiences with early cuts. And I've said it before but I'm thankful hair grows back  REALLY... really thankful.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

UPDATE: Oh what a difference a little time & the right blade & a booster bath makes! 

Here we go. First I'll remind that he still looks a little goofy because I'm only doing small bits at a time several days a week which means he's perpetually goofy looking but I just would rather him learn patience on the groom table & be a good boy for it rather than insisting on doing it all at one time & have him hate the table. A celebration will be had when he tolerates the whole dog spa-day treatment 

I love my new 3 3/4 finish blade (Andis). It leaves 1/2" coat & despite that it's all curly, it still has a much nicer finish than the mess I did last time. This pup is eager to explore everything no matter what he climbs on or crawls under or into. So I'm keeping top of his head at 1/2" with a little longer on ears (such pretty ears) & long hair on legs. I'm hoping if he ever encounters a snake it'll get a mouth full of fluff & nothing to sink fang into. Plus right now it keeps everyone guessing as to what in the world I have in my yard, lol.

Pictures are coming as soon as I can get them loaded.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is a picture of each side as he's deciding whether or not to point at something he sees.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

You did great! He looks lovely! and he sure is growing fast - look at those legs!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you. He's growing by leaps & bounds. His daddy was 70+ pounds, so I have hope that he'll be a big boy. It just goes to show the difference the right tools make  

I've still got the feet, face, & sanitary to do but he was so great today I wasn't going to push it.

Edited to add: The only thing I haven't figured out is how in the world to get dirt stains out & when I do... how to keep them off. I live in the country. It's most likely impossible if I'm going to have him be a working dog... or to breathe outside (lol).


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I must be doing something right... I hope. Today Mr. Layne got himself up onto the grooming table. He's not fond of being picked up. He wants to do it himself. I put the leash & training collar on Mr. Layne as a precaution. He climbed right up & as you'll see in the pictures, my Giant was jealous & loaded her front end up. Mr. Layne had no issue with it, just hanging out.

Okay so he is freshly bathed, got a new hair cut. I did his hind quarters two different ways & have decided I like the left side better as it leaves the leg hair up a little higher on the hip. 

I've got to find something to whiten his white parts but living in the country... it probably wasn't too smart to get a parti poodle but I wouldn't trade him. He's such a doll.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't know what happened. I loaded pics but they didn't show up so try again


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think your doing a nice job grooming him and getting him accustomed to the table. He is certainly growing fast.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Compared to your dog, Asta is a hot mess. When I groom, I do it in pieces over several days so you can imagine how goofy he can look. Right now we are on the 3rd day of grooming. I've done his body, but not his belly, one leg is done, another started. When I finish, I'll move on to FFT & sanitary. I recently got a toe blade for my Oster in hopes that will be easier for us both. He hates my small Arco SE but doesn't seem to mind as much when I use the A5 - So I will be trying that for the toes this time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If this is your first try with grooming, I think you did a fine job. You should have seen Maurice one time in my early days of grooming. I gave him the worst high waters you every say...looked like he was wearing capris. The more you practice, the better it will get and it sounds like your pup is accepting it just fine. I am still no perfectionist and sometimes just need to get 'er done so the dogs are okay but not super duper. 

Keep up the good work.:congrats:


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Asta's Mom, thank you. Yes, he's getting to be a big boy.

Poodlebeguiled, I have subscribed to the theory of "how do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time" method of groom training. From June to present, I have groomed him in tiny bites. Sometimes just one ear. Sometimes a paw. One time I shaved his bum & then put him off the table. At this point, Mr. Layne probably tells his dog pals, "My human is nuts. She puts me on the table, she does a thing or two then she puts me off the table. Doesn't she know this is supposed to be a horrible, long drawn out task? Have you seen the weird hair cuts she's given me?" But I just clipper a little here, a little there. On occasion I will put him on the table, kanoodle with him (hugs & kisses) & so long as he's got a good attitude & is calm, I put him down. He does act a little like he's gotten away with something scandalous when I do that, lol. Other times I'll sit in the floor & brush out his legs. I take the slicker & start at the ends & slowly work my way to the skin. First I brush all the hair upward. Then I take a comb & one little line at a time, from skin to tip, I comb it out. I catch him watching me. It seems to soothe him when he watches. 

It helps that Mr. Layne is very laid back. This is the first time today that I've done so much at one time. He's not allowed off the table without my okay & I mark that by a smooch on his nose & then I tell him wait, lower the table & say, "Okay, off" & he steps off. Then bounces.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a white poodle, and a parti with white legs. A groomer recommended using Showsheen, as it has a residual effect that coats the hair shafts and helps repel dirt. I use it in a spray bottle when I brush or comb out the coats. It is really effective on the parti that likes to run through the grass, brush, bushes, mud... well, you get the idea.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dogsavvy, I am getting many chuckles just from your writing style! I do wish my dog had been molly coddled along one ear and one foot at a time so that he would love it!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Charmed, I have got to try that! 

kontiki, Thank you. I got in trouble in kindergarten due to my vocabulary. When teacher called my Mother (never falsely accuse a Momma Bear's cub). She responded, write down everything she says & I'll be in to see it at the end of the week. When mother looked at the list, Mom made teacher get the dictionary to look up the words & they had... a talk. I drive my husband crazy because if I don't have a word that suits my needs I make one  that didn't happen until I was an adult  

This bite at a time grooming is murder if for no other reason the poor darling looks like he's been taken out of Aunt B's closet & the moths got him! A bit trimmed here, a piece too long there, one ear fluffy & cute, one curled & unkempt. Oh we are indeed a mess! LOL Those pictures I posted represent the partial payoff. I did more on him yesterday than at any one time. Hey, I had a dog who hated any part of grooming. She morphed into that sith thing off Episode 1 (Star Wars), you know the ugly dude with black, red face & horns sticking out of his head. I mean if you got a baby brush out to stroke her while she slept, her eyes would glow, she'd get her mad on, & she had more moves than the sith. All she needed was a light saber & it would have been off with my head! I cannot imagine that with a Giant Schnauzer or a Standard Poodle! Eeeeeekkk!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, I'm armed & dangerous. I now have Showsheen plus I bought a whitening shampoo that's supposed to be super good for getting even tough stains out. We shall see. Where I do a sani trim on his bum, he has this brown stain which one would look at & go 'eeeeewwww' except it's only where he sits down & the dew from the grass mixed with the dirt from the dirt road & stains his rump. 

Next bath day, I shall go to war against the stains.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

His white... still not white as it could be but I do love what the Show Sheen does for us. I now use a detangler brush made for bath use. This pulls grass clippings out & starts detangling process without pulling. (If the comb snags & pulls he kisses me to talk me out of pulling & i have to hold & brush so he can see it wont hurt. Next metal comb, then slightly more narrow tooth comb, then coated slicker brush then fine tooth comb. 

I finally have a high velocity dryer to go with my booster bath. Makes a huge difference.

I think I'm getting a smidge better. Mr Layne's legs are about a mile long. He's a very good boy on the table but delights in going out & messing up what we just made pretty.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Okie-dokie, I had to do something I did NOT want to do. I had to shave off Mr. Layne's long leg furnishings. I am not happy about it but I am practical. I have a series of brushes & combs I use to make it easier. Monday I put him up on the rack (grooming table) & worked him over nose to toes, because I was having dental surgery on Tuesday. I knew I wouldn't be up for brushing for a few days. So Friday, back up on the rack, Mr. Layne & (if you heard dramatic horror movie screaming from where you were... no, no one was getting murdered... it was me finding the mess my beautiful boy was in). He was a matted mess. His leg furnishings, his arm pits, his feet. Oh my. Well I would have cried but that would do no good & only upset my boy. I brushed & combed & worked out mats but basically it was from feet to body on the legs. 

In the previously posted pictures, you can see he's got this stain line on his coat where he's sort of brownish rather than white as he should be. This is from the crazy heavy dews we have been having this year despite it being the dry season. What I forgot about is here, we have this weird little weed that produces what looks like dew but is actually more like sap! It had gotten into the coat & glued hair together & the mat party began. I have been able to wash it out of my Giant's coat, the long coated Chihuahua, no problem. My Collie has Teflon hair & not much sticks to her. I have to watch behind her ears & her under carriage. This stuff does not do this to her coat. But the Poodle, OH THE POODLE. So this morning I did the sad deed of shaving his long coat off some of it far closer to skin than I'd have liked. It is JUST HAIR (I tell myself)… IT WILL GROW BACK. 

I also wonder if this is part of his coat change. On Oct 24th he will be 8 months old. So I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Coat change sounds like a pain in the tush. This boy loves to go romp in the yard & roll in the grass. We live on a gravel road so as cars go by they throw up dust & it sticks to my Poodle's damp coat from the darned dew & sticky weed. So this will give him a little vacation. While it grows back I will be testing various things to kill the sticky weeds weapon & I'm hoping by Christmas pictures, he will have somewhat fluffy legs again.

Poor baby, it'll grow back... I know I've mentioned that but... yeesh.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

No worries! Your pup looks uncannily like mine, shaggy pajamas and all. I'm actually behind on grooming him thanks to an inopportune trip to the hospital; I'll get to him next week. I snapped this literally minutes ago to show you that shaggy parti jammies style:



You know the difference between a bad haircut and a good one? 

About two weeks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Just thinking on your title...And _gladness_ is a good thing to have...good for the spirit, nourishing to the soul. I experience that at least once a month...every time I groom my poodles. Glad that hair grows back... because my groom jobs are never fantastic. I just want to get 'er done. And they do too. Hurry up mom...wanna go out to play.:angel: 

Thanks for the thread. I think you're doing awesomely. :amen:


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Quossom,

So cute. TWINZIES! Thanks for the encouragement. I miss his fluff but in two weeks I'll likely be fighting mat wars again. 

BTW... hope you're feeling better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a cream/white spoo. I fought the dirt/sand/sticks/burrs for a couple of years. Now I have him clipped with a 7, except for his head, ears, tail, and beard on his chin, which are about 1.5 - 2 inches; and his face, feet, and fanny, which are a 10. (IN the winter I substitute a 5F for the summer 7)

It is so much easier!
He looks so much more distinguished, and gets so many more compliments.... I am relieved the fluffy work is gone. And he is still a beautiful loveable snuggle bug


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

kontiki said:


> I have a cream/white spoo. I fought the dirt/sand/sticks/burrs for a couple of years. Now I have him clipped with a 7, except for his head, ears, tail, and beard on his chin, which are about 1.5 - 2 inches; and his face, feet, and fanny, which are a 10. (IN the winter I substitute a 5F for the summer 7)
> 
> It is so much easier!
> He looks so much more distinguished, and gets so many more compliments.... I am relieved the fluffy work is gone. And he is still a beautiful loveable snuggle bug


I'd love to see a photo of this clip! Still debating with my husband how we'd like to clip Peggy once she's got her adult coat. He's quite set on "short all over" but I wouldn't mind trying a few different looks to see which best complements her personality, while also being highly practical.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

PeggytheParti, the ONLY reason my husband didn't throw on the big breaks when I mentioned Standard Poodle is because he knows me very well. I was going to get another Giant Schnauzer pup which he was not certain he could survive living with until they get good (about age 3). He also knew if I found a Spoo with potential for what I need, that I wouldn't foo-foo it up. LOL He did not expect me to like the fluffy legs. He was hoping for a short coat from bottom to the top. I like the rock star style top knot but it's not practical for us. I'm working on just long enough but not in his eyes. I'd love to fluffy all over but that's not practical either. I'm hoping when this grows back out I can do a length where I can have SOME fluff to the legs maybe just shorter than what I had it. Off 2 front legs I had a Walmart sack full of Mr. Layne fluff.

Maybe take a cruise through pintrest & do a search for standard poodles hair styles & look at the pictures. I did that while I was looking for my boy. I have a hold folder of them  Most of what I love the look of isn't practical for us but I still like them.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, I just remembered that EZ Groom crystal White shampoo is great for working on those really stubborn stains. In Wilson's case he peed on his front legs for several months, leaving them stained yellow. EZ groom has to be heated up to get the chemical reaction going. It is also very harsh, so you want to use a conditioner after treatment. This worked better than any other product I tried, but I only use it when Wilson has bad stains. Good luck with your grooming adventures, and your dental surgery.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Yup,very good thing hair grows. And shaved dogs are wonderfully low maintenance. Annie's back and legs are not usually patchy because she stands very nicely (or I groom with her flopped on her side), but I have been known to do her face/feet over a few days, and leave a half shaved snout which looks terrible.

About 2 months ago, I shaved down Annie with a 9 blade because of mats in her Miami feet after a canoe camping trip. I was quite sad, but legs are the worst to brush(so 3D!) Especially with a poodle in and out of the water all day. But poodle legs sure look pretty when long. I salvaged her topknot and tail floof though and do FFT every 2 weeks. 

I really like what it looks like now. It's probably called a sporting cut? Long topknot with a band so I can keep puppy hair, long tail, body grown to about an inch. I keep her ears trimmed to an inch below the leather. i think she looks elegant and recognizable poodle-y without being frou-frou. And for the first month... No brushing except head and tail! Maybe something similar would work for your Mr. Layne? 

I attached two pictures of her from today, and one of her when first shaved. Not great pictures, but she is not one for standing still.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

For Want of a Poodle,

I do like that look. I'm still trying to figure out which blade to use to get about 3/4" to 1" of coat left & how in the world to get it to go through the blasted coat. I brush him out, try to clip him... remind myself not to swear. Brush him some more, comb, brush, comb (each coming gets finer teeth so) then try to clip... grrrrrrr…. stomp around a bit. Mr. Layne gives me kisses, "It's okay Mom, you'll figure this out" but man! 

I have a set of combs but they're worse than the blades. I'm certain it's just me & I'm not quite getting the hang of it yet. Yes, as you'll see in my avatar pic, Mr. Layne ran around for a few days with the ugliest shag-bracelet on his back legs until last night. He was a very good boy last night & stood while I trimmed. Even let me do belly & sanitary without my husband holding him. My Giant always looked pretty good with the exception of a few whacky eyebrows (because she moves as I go to snip or shape) or her outline messed up because she moved but it's fairly minor. Mr. Layne's hair is a real & true challenge but I'm going to keep at it until I can put up picks & say, "WHOO HOO, I sort of got it!"

On a funny note. My husband who is anti-foo foo wants me to grow Mr. Layne's leg furnishings back. Says he looks better with them. So I'm going to try it again but a little shorter. Neither of us could believe the mats because he is brushed daily. I go all the way to the skin but this week when I had dental work sure made a mess of my boy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Over to the right is a menu and part 3 will be shown. Anyhow, this is my go-to gal for grooming. She's VERY good. Even if you don't want this kind of clip, you'll gain some basic concepts and techniques.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

dogsavvy said:


> For Want of a Poodle,
> I'm still trying to figure out which blade to use to get about 3/4" to 1" of coat left & how in the world to get it to go through the blasted coat. I brush him out, try to clip him... remind myself not to swear. Brush him some more, comb, brush, comb (each coming gets finer teeth so) then try to clip... grrrrrrr…. stomp around a bit.


Some poodles have really thick hair that some equipment just can't deal with. What are you using? Some are much better than others.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I am using an Andis Super Two Speed. I have thus far a #10, #9F, & 3 3/4F blades. I have combs but they don't work well in his hair. My Giant... yes, Mr. Layne...NO. The top of his head has very dense, very uber tight curly hair. The body & legs are not as intensely thick. 

I wanted to grow it out (a little) so that when I blow dry him with my HV dryer, it'll be straight & cute. Sort of a modified rocker top knot but thus far it's curly no matter what I do. The two mini Poodles my Mom had when I was a kid was not like this. Wow. His Dad has a tremendously thick top knot. 

PB, I'll be ALL OVER those videos as soon as the storm lets up & my 'net connection is better


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Are you using plastic or stainless steel combs? The breeder recommended metal ones and they work much better than the plastic.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

dogsavvy said:


> For Want of a Poodle,
> 
> I do like that look. I'm still trying to figure out which blade to use to get about 3/4" to 1" of coat left & how in the world to get it to go through the blasted coat. I brush him out, try to clip him... remind myself not to swear. Brush him some more, comb, brush, comb (each coming gets finer teeth so) then try to clip... grrrrrrr…. stomp around a bit. Mr. Layne gives me kisses, "It's okay Mom, you'll figure this out" but man!
> 
> ...


The only time I can get the Andis to go through Louie's coat is right after a bath and blow dry with the HV dryer. I can use the Bravura for touch ups in between but the Andis (also the two speed) will only glide through freshly washed and dried hair - although then it is like cutting through butter. Which is why I use the Bravura (both sizes) with steel combs on the legs and do most of his body with the Andis...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Show sheen! I use to use that on my horses before a show. Or any time. I hope that works for you. Another thing I have used, after using so many products that cost a lot of money and don't really work, was Dawn dishwashing liquid for stains. It works pretty well.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, I have the plastic combs so it sounds like I need to get a set of metal ones. I also probably need to look into the Bravura clippers. 

Moni, do you know if the Bravura clippers will work with my blades for the Andis? I know the Andis ones work for the Oster, Andis, & Wahl clippers & vise versa. Also can would you send me a link or model number to the Bravura that you have? 

Poodlebeguiled, believe it or not this is WITH the Show Sheen. I use it on him all the time & it helps with the stains & tangles. It really is awesome on his coat. You suggested it to me before & the next day I had the biggest bottle they had. I also bought a horse shampoo made for white & gray coats (it's formulated for horses & dogs). I put that on him & let it sit while I work it through his coat. I mix it in a pitcher & have him stand with his leg in the pitcher for awhile. It does great. (Also works great on our black & white Chihuahua who goes through hitches of rolling in chicken poo... ewwwww). 

I appreciate all the input because I really want him to look nice & I enjoy doing it.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

dogsavvy said:


> Yeah, I have the plastic combs so it sounds like I need to get a set of metal ones. I also probably need to look into the Bravura clippers.
> 
> Moni, do you know if the Bravura clippers will work with my blades for the Andis? I know the Andis ones work for the Oster, Andis, & Wahl clippers & vise versa. Also can would you send me a link or model number to the Bravura that you have?
> 
> ...


My Bravura is a 5 in 1 so no other blades will fit it, but the Andis are also totally a different shape. And the mini Bravura is just a fixed blade...


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EVBXI4Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/41590-0436-B...570980981&sprefix=bravura+mini,aps,143&sr=8-7

These are my two Bravuras - the mini is very helpful because doing feet with the regular is a bit tough on the tiny feet of my Mini. It is doable but I do enjoy having the size available - it is also great for the face...


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Dogsavvy, 
I have a Bravura and a 20 year old Oster A5 Golden 1 speed. The Oster goes through coat very well, with steel combs and lots of noise. The Bravura I bought because my dog hates the sound of the Oster below her ears... It's great for feet + face. I did her body with the Bravura when my Oster clippers were broken, but it's much slower/less powerful and not as smooth of a cut as the Oster. I don't have a dog hair dryer, so just comb and slicker brush my dog as I dry her. I do love the 5 in 1 feature on the Bravura, because I can use a different length on feet (30) vs face(15) vs tail(10) vs belly/sanitary(10 or 9) very easily without buying a bunch of blades, or switching blades. 

I have very little experience with clippers, but, personally, I would give your clipper a thorough cleaning (Youtube videos on this) and oil it (I was amazed when I pulled the Osters apart how much hair was in them), then buy a new 30 blade(to use with the combs) + steel combs and try them before investing in the Bravura, which is battery powered and may not last as long. (This is, more or less (subtracting the cleaning advice), what Annie's breeder, who is a groomer, suggested when I asked her what equipment I should buy )


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, somehow the Brav Mini is not getting very good reviews. It looks like there are problems. 

This is actually getting far better reviews : https://tinyurl.com/yyecedhu
Is anyone familiar with it ?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, we have a newly groomed Mr. Layne  Far from perfect & from what I some day want his grooming to look like but I do think we are looking a little better. Took awhile to get him dried & it took awhile for him to be okay with having his ears & top of his head tried but in the end he was nearly falling asleep. Yay us! We are making progress


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the way you have done a blended topknot on him instead of one of those poodle cuts most people do with the indent that defines a pointy head and separate ears.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm so proud of my handsome boy. I had to bathe him today. He was stinky. Perfect gentleman in the bath tub (couldn't use the booster bath so we went oldstyle). I had him on the groom table & he acted like he needed to go outside. So I took him out. He had the zombies. The boy needed to run so I let him, huge circles. Then I played a recall game. I wanted him to stay away from the chicken yard so I'd make my "aaaaattttt" sound & he would alter his circle. I'd praise him then whistle to direct him. He worked beautifully for me & passersby actually stopped to watch. My boy can run!!! 100% on his recalls even with distractions. Then I called an end to the game & after a pee break we went back to the groom table & dried him. 

I thoroughly believe the pieces & parts grooming I've done, coupled with the awesome foundation his breeder put on him, are paying off. We are still growing the legs out some more but either I'm getting used to it or he's starting to look a little better. He's uneven in places but still...better























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, I call that having the 'Zoomies' ! And isn't it awesome when they come afterward when called?


----------

